

Ask HN: Does nobody offer domain registration with customisable DNS presets? - campbellmorgan

I've had a very frustrating morning wading through different "domain reseller" options from pretty much all of the major hosts. None of them seem to offer DNS templates.<p>I run a hosted CMS which my customers can link a domain to. At the moment I have to hold their hands through editing their DNS records and pointing to my servers. This is probably the biggest weight on customer service. I don't want to have to code a whole DNS management interface and I don't really care about making money on the domains. All I want is for them to be able to buy a domain and have the A and CNAME records already set up.<p>I haven't found anybody who does this. Surely I'm not alone in this? Does anybody have any quick-win solutions?<p>Maybe this is a start-up idea for somebody.<p>Thanks in advance
======
macarthy12
Also dnsimple.com has templates etc. and also an API to everything, you can
Register or transfer domains too.

Full features:

Every DNSimple account comes with the following features:

Free 30-day trial.

Easy to use web interface for managing domain records.

Free iPhone App for adding and managing domains and records from your iPhone.

Support for A, CNAME, MX, SPF, URL (forwarding), TXT, NS, PTR, SRV, NAPTR,
SSHFP and AAAA records.

Unlimited number of records for each domain.

Wildcard DNS records

Native support for DNS lookups over IPv6.

REST API for creating and managing domains and records.

Standard templates for services like Google Apps and Heroku.

Custom templates for applying multiple records to a domain with one click.

The ability to share domain administration with other DNSimple users.

Vanity name servers at no additional charge.

Optional domain registration or transfers starting at $14/year (for com, net
and org). Prices vary for other TLDs.

WHOIS Privacy Protection providing a proxy for email and snail mail for
$8/year per domain.

etc

I a user not an owner, but if you use this link I get a free month
<https://dnsimple.com/r/44dad7740c9b96>

------
fasteo
DNS made easy has both public presets for common platforms (Heroku, Blogger,
etc) and private presets you can define. Also, when adding a new domain you
can copy the records from another domain in your account

check this: [http://help.dnsmadeeasy.com/templates/assign-a-pre-
defined-t...](http://help.dnsmadeeasy.com/templates/assign-a-pre-defined-
template/)

Disclaimer: No commercial interest. I am only a DNS made easy customer.

~~~
campbellmorgan
thanks! that looks great - similar to zerigo which is also a great service
(that I use on other projects). Unfortunately they don't seem to offer
registration. Ideally I'd just love to give my customers a link which they can
follow, buy a domain and automatically have it set up to direct to my servers.

